
VSCode Text Buffer Implementation - nkjoep
https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2018/03/23/text-buffer-reimplementation
======
lenkite
Microsoft was the company who pioneered use of Moore's piece table data
structure in MS Word in the 90s. It is fascinating to read that the new
generation of MS programmers in VS code had to re-learn the same lessons that
the old generation did.

~~~
atonse
I was thinking the same! That all the word processors from the 90s must've
already figured this stuff out, and half those people must still be at MS. But
that knowledge probably wasn't passed on somehow.

Although I have to say, Monaco and VS Code have always felt performant from
day one. And that shows the difference between the MS and Github pedigree.
This is speculation but there was probably more "CS" applied to the Microsoft
implementation from the beginning, them having so many compiler people and CS-
trained people, than on Github's side. And Github arrived at that through
iterations over the years, them having more of a web developer DNA.

------
codedokode
Very intersting read, and what's important is that the results of their work
are open source and can be used by anyone.

